# New Ford Truck F150



## rabbit box (Sep 11, 2021)

I know here we go again with : " my friend just got". Well he did get a new truck. The truck has no written manual or literature of any kind. He was told to use the onboard computer. He asked the salesman about the oil weight, and amount. The salesman had to go to the mechanic for the information. This is going to be a nightmare and a very expensive nightmare. I purchased his 2005 F250 diesel (145,000 miles). Lucky me! Are we having to go the junk yard and play find and build to get a truck that is simple to operate? I am not completely ignorant about computers, but there had not better be a hammer in the truck. I would hate for him or me to have to own an electric truck. I don't know who got the gold mine, but I know who got the shaft.


----------



## MacAttack (Sep 11, 2021)

That makes no sense... we just bought a 2022 Super Duty and it came with a paper manual... 737 pages long.


----------



## rabbit box (Sep 11, 2021)

Pecheles Ford- 252-975-1500. Was this the salesmans fault? I dunno. He ask for one. He was told he could not even download on off a computer. Go figure.


----------



## sean donato (Sep 11, 2021)

Don't know what your on about mate, can get then right off ford websight, and the dealer should be able to get a paper copy very easily. 


https://www.ford.com/support/vehicle/F-150/2022/owner-manuals/


----------



## ray benson (Sep 14, 2021)

2021 Ford F-150 Owner's Manual Goes Digital​https://www.worktruckonline.com/10128133/2021-ford-f-150-owners-manual-goes-digital

Hope he can get a paper copy.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Sep 24, 2021)

My brothedr just bought a 2019 f? diesel. I checked it out and not sure I saw 40K worth of truck but besides that..I have never seen so many buttons on a dash in my whole entire life. At least 30 of them. Not for me.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 1, 2021)

rabbit box said:


> I know here we go again with : " my friend just got". Well he did get a new truck. The truck has no written manual or literature of any kind. He was told to use the onboard computer. He asked the salesman about the oil weight, and amount. The salesman had to go to the mechanic for the information. This is going to be a nightmare and a very expensive nightmare. I purchased his 2005 F250 diesel (145,000 miles). Lucky me! Are we having to go the junk yard and play find and build to get a truck that is simple to operate? I am not completely ignorant about computers, but there had not better be a hammer in the truck. I would hate for him or me to have to own an electric truck. I don't know who got the gold mine, but I know who got the shaft.



Your friend is too cheap or too stupid to fork over the cash for a paper manual.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 1, 2021)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Your friend is too cheap or too stupid to fork over the cash for a paper manual.


He wasn‘t too stupid..he found somebody to dump that 6.0 PSD Superduty on..


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 1, 2021)

Tuner is a great way to **** up a Ford PSD.

WTH? Thread title is for an F150, but OP's post is about an F250.

In the world of 1/2 ton pickups, anything but a Toyota Tundra is just plain stupid.


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2022)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Tuner is a great way to **** up a Ford PSD.
> 
> WTH? Thread title is for an F150, but OP's post is about an F250.
> 
> In the world of 1/2 ton pickups, anything but a Toyota Tundra is just plain stupid.


screw foreign filth...............


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 5, 2022)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Tuner is a great way to **** up a Ford PSD.
> 
> WTH? Thread title is for an F150, but OP's post is about an F250.
> 
> In the world of 1/2 ton pickups, anything but a Toyota Tundra is just plain stupid.


Not to good on reading comprehension . OP stated his friend bought a new Ford as in 2021 f150 . OP goes on to say that he not the friend bought a 2005 f250 . Tundra is a good vehicle but the 150 has more towing and payload capacity. And really 1/2 ton trucks are just grocery getters


----------



## Okie (Jan 5, 2022)

Few years ago I was looking to BUY a used Toyota Tundra Crewmax at a dealership and it still had the full warranty.
About to pull the trigger and I asked if the owners manual was in the Vec and did they have all the keys?????

We will see the salesman said. Lets get this paperwork signed and done.
I got up and started walking out. He said where you going? I said call me if you find what I ask you about, do not call and bother me if you do not find what I asked about. If I do not answer leave a message because I will most likely be out looking at other vec's and
I don't like to hear about BS promises, especially from people I do not trust and *I would not trust you even if your tongue was notarized.*
They called next day and had found all for the exact vec I was buying.

If you do not have a exact owners manual for a late model vec, you are SOL and it (the vec) makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 5, 2022)

olyman said:


> screw foreign filth...............



Pretty sure the tundra is made in Texas and is generally a more "made - in - America" vehicle than most half tons.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jan 5, 2022)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Tuner is a great way to **** up a Ford PSD.
> 
> WTH? Thread title is for an F150, but OP's post is about an F250.





PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Tuner is a great way to **** up a Ford PSD.
> 
> WTH? Thread title is for an F150, but OP's post is about an F250.
> 
> In the world of 1/2 ton pickups, anything but a Toyota Tundra is just plain stupid.


Nope


----------



## blades (Jan 8, 2022)

engine itself is pretty good, flipping epa stuff is the problem area. egr delete as well as the cat if you can. actually the 05/08 are the more popular units. a tuner for economy / towing ok but not for pushing up the turbo pressure unless you have a stud kit installed with dual head gasket rings. I have a late 03 had my share of problems 263xxx miles. Mostly caused by previous owner not maintaning it properly


----------

